# jack dempsey's championship fighting OOP book



## Stickgrappler (Jun 13, 2003)

hello,

the book is being transcribed for the web. i have chapters 3-16 archived at my site.

note: ch 16 is not complete. 

http://stickgrappler2.tripod.com/kbox/dempsey.html


----------



## arnisador (Jun 24, 2003)

> "What is the POWER-LINE? THE POWER-LINE RUNS FROM EITHER SHOULDER - STRAIGHT DOWN THE LENGTH OF THE ARM - TO THE FIRST KNUCKLE OF THE LITTLE FINGER, when the fist is doubled."
> 
> "Remember: The power line ends in the first knuckle of the little finger of either hand. Gaze upon your "pinky" with new respect. You might call that pinky knuckle the EXIT OF YOUR POWER LINE - THE MUZZLE OF YOUR CANNON. You'll understand the power line if you feel it out.



Hmmm, we've discussed this somewhere on the site before--how a boxer sort of rotates the punch beyond the palm-down position a 'typical' karateka uses. Interesting!


----------

